# Shop Fox DC bags



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Anybody found a cheap bag to insert on a shop fox or other? I like yo install on the bottom and just throw it away when full. I insert it in the cloth bag..


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@Rebelwork 

dust separation this have some ideas


----------

